# I H identification problem



## submoa (Jun 13, 2009)

I bought a I H tractor. I dont know what the model or year is . I know it has a c153 4cyl gas engine. It has IH casting numbers all over the machine. the model plate is gone (frustration) . the tractor has a wide front end . A 3 point hitch . a 2000 model IH loader bucket. Does any one have any suggestions for identifing this machine. I am not even sure its full blooded IH . I know IH /Case used IH part numbers. The tachometer says international and I find IH here and there . I dont know of any other identifing numbers or marks. I ll try and post some pics later. I ve got to take some first. Any help would be grately appreciated !


----------



## submoa (Jun 13, 2009)

*cant figure out how to post pictures*

Took pictures today . downloaded in computer . but cant get them in this message. tried for a hour . I give up


----------

